# Laptop connects to wireless modem but desktop won't



## taylor1031 (Apr 22, 2009)

Please help! I am not very smart when it comes to computers.

Earlier today my desktop (Dell - Windows XP) was working fine as it has been for a year. I tried with my laptop and I got onto the internet with no problem. 

I have a Verizon FIOS modem and the laptop (Toshiba - Windows XP) uses a wireless connection and the desktop has the Ethernet cord plugged into the back. 

When I just attempted to go online from my desktop I get a message stating "Can't connect to the interenet" it keeps telling me that my ehternet wire is not connect. I called Verizon, they had me do a ton of things, reset the modem, unplug the ethernet wire and plug it back in, IPCONFIG, they had me PING the verizon site and it worked, they claim I am connected to the internet. They said there is an issue with my computer. I don't know why it worked fine and then stopped .

Verizon had me type in something in the "black box" and the error message was, "Ethernet adapter PlayLinc Connection: Media Disconnected". What does this mean?

HELP PLEASE!

Can someone please help.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try removing the power plug from the back of the Router/modem, leave it out for a couple of minutes. NB. this is not the same as switching off the power at the wall.


----------



## taylor1031 (Apr 22, 2009)

That didn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## taylor1031 (Apr 22, 2009)

I will do this tonight when I get home and then post my information.


----------



## taylor1031 (Apr 22, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DBYN9Z61
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-D0-48-7E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 23, 2009 8:37:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 24, 2009 8:37:23 PM

*Ethernet adapter PlayLinc Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PlayLinc Adapter* Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-77-00-00-00-01

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.3

Pinging 192.168.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping192.168.1.1
'ping192.168.1.1' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 8ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>


----------



## taylor1031 (Apr 22, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DBYN9Z61
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-D0-48-7E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 23, 2009 8:37:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 24, 2009 8:37:23 PM

Ethernet adapter PlayLinc Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PlayLinc Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-77-00-00-00-01

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.3

Pinging 192.168.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping192.168.1.1
'ping192.168.1.1' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 8ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lori>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Those results show full connectivity to the Internet from both wired and wireless connections.

This doesn't seem to be an Internet connectivity issue, so the ISP is in the clear.

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can connect with the wired connection.


----------

